# Zapco z220 vs s80?



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

I found a zapco z220 & s80, which one would you choose? I have prv audio door woofers & mclaren audio tweeters. If i purchase one of those amps can i use any kind of passive crossovers, i have audison voce 2 way crossover that i didnt use in one of my cars?


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I know the Z220 can't be serviced or repaired by Zapco so I would steer clear of it for that reason...


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for heads up.


----------

